# fence rows



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

what is the best thing to spray overgrown fence rows,just took over Father-in-laws farm an they are terrible you name it it's got it!


----------



## arfowler (Jan 10, 2012)

Southern States, Tractor supply have specific stuff but we usually use 2-4D with some roundup or makaze.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Crossbow is good....and Brushmaster too.

Regards, Mike


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Agree, I use crossbow. Does a great job and dosen't effect grass.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Crossbow


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you have it just about any brush killer will work, a mix of 2-4d and roundup also works if you want to nuke everything.


----------

